# Galveston Fuel and Bait Paid May 16 or 17



## Chaser1987 (Apr 21, 2014)

I am planning on going deep sea fishing out of Galveston on a head boat on May 17th with my wife and sister, but would like to go out with an individual instead if possible. We have been deap sea fishing multiple times and love it. I am planning to buy a deep sea boat this winter since my wife & I just moved close enough to the coast to justify a larger boat. I have just started purchasing deap sea equipment. I have 2 penn rods and reels that I can bring plus some limited tackel. If anyone is willing to take us out on the 16th or 17th of May I will pay all fuel, bait, and additional expenses needed. We are 27, 28,& 20. PM if you are interested. I would love to start learning the ropes.

Chase


----------

